# [How to] Update your email address



## Makai Guy

*Background:*

Communications from TUGBBS are sent to the email address in your TUGBBS profile.  It is important that you have a valid email address on record so that you can:​
receive and act on the initial registration confirmation email
reset your password if lost
receive notifications of private conversations from other users on the board (if you have not disabled this option in your profile)
receive notifications of new posts in subscribed threads and forums
etc.
*Email address update process:*

You must be logged into the board via your TUGBBS username and TUGBBS password.  If you are unable to log in see *this post*.


Click your *Username* in the dark blue bar near the upper right corner of the screen.


Click the *Change* button beside your email address.


Enter the *updated email address* and your *current BBS password*.
*Be very sure you enter a valid working email address from which you can retrieve your mail.*

*IMPORTANT* - If this address rejects mail from addresses not entered into a 'whitelist', please add _admin@tugbbs.com_ and _do-not-reply@tugbbs.com_ to this whitelist -- access it by logging into your mail account's web page.​
The BBS will send a confirmation email to the new address.  Follow the directions in that email to confirm the new address is a good one.
*IMPORTANT* - *This updates your email address for the TUGBBS only.*  If you have a paid TUG membership this does NOT update the email used for your TUG membership records, to which any TUG membership-related mails will be sent.

Some people prefer to use separate email addresses for the TUGBBS and TUG Member functions, and that's fine.  Using the same address in these functions makes it easier for us to locate your accounts when assistance is needed.​​*To update your TUG Member email address*, see *this post* in the _About The Rest of TUG_ forum.

Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

